# port forwarding @router für apache



## SpAder (23. November 2003)

Ich habe einen Hardware-router von D-Link und auf ienem andern Rechner im Netzwerk läuft ein Apache unter winXP, der natürlcih von aussen erreichbar sein sollte.
Hab rausgekiregt, dass ich dazu port forwarding für Port 80 aktivieren müsste.
Das configtool für den Router hat aber nur die Funktion Virtual Server, die dem noch am nächsten kommt. Damit hab ich TCP port 80 an den Rechner mit dem Apache weitergeleitet, aber dennoch funktionert es nicht.
Kann mir plz jemand erklären was genau port forwarding ist, ob das irgendwas mit diesem Virtual Server zu tun hat, bzw wie ich das Problem sonst lösen kann?

Hab btw schon die suhce angestrengt und uach gegooglet, aber anscheinend gibtsn irgends genauere infos über port forwarding.


----------

